# Got a favorite mocktail, or other non-alcoholic drink?



## Carol (Nov 6, 2013)

Alcohol seems to be a factor in many preventable scuffles.   I've met several martial artists who limit or avoid alcohol consumption in public.  Some folks may do it to keep their wits about them, some folks may do it for circumstantial reasons (work policy, etc) and some folks may simply prefer to not drink at all.  While abstaining or going lightly won't make you immune to someone else's idiocy, it does give you a better chance to deal with someone else's idiocy -- or recognize that it would be best to go elsewhere before the idiocy starts. 

I happen to like iced tea or Arnold Palmers (half lemonade).   I'm also a bit partial to grenadine drinks, and may order a grapefruit juice or a soda with a splash.

Do you mind your alcohol consumption for self-defense reasons?  Got a favorite non-alcoholic drink or mocktail?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont drink much at all anymore. Both for Self defense reasons and my mother is an Alcoholic and I remember growing up dealing with it and it sucked well we still deal with it and it sucks.  I dont totally abstain but its probably been over a year since Ive had a drink.  I could buy a 6 pack of beer for Christmas and still have 4 left next Christmas.  
So 
When Im out I drink Tea.  Well actually when Im home I drink tea, well actually I drink tea all the time so.....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 6, 2013)

I limit my intake simply because I don't like how alcohol makes me feel. I know that's weird, but it's true.
It certainly makes me an excellent designated driver, and as you point out, sobriety can be a useful self defense tool when applied against a drunken tool.
I like screwdrivers, though I prefer them mixed weak and I often order plain orange juice.
When we're in Mexico, I like frozen drinks for the beach, because it's HOT. Strawberry daiquiris, Sex on the Beach, etc. But I order most of them as 'virgin' drinks.


----------



## Steve (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a fan of unsweetened iced tea and also like the Arnold Palmer, although that's what my teenagers typically drink.

I'm a fan of ginger beer with lime.

We did a Harry Potter marathon one weekend with the kids, and I made butter beer.  Basically, it was just creme soda, and I took heavy whipping cream and sugar and whipped it until it got just a little thick, but not thick enough to set.  That made the foam at the top of the "beer".  Very sweet, but the kids loved it.


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> When Im out I drink Tea.  Well actually when Im home I drink tea, well actually I drink tea all the time so.....




......you're a TEA-totaler


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 6, 2013)

Carol said:


> ......you're a TEA-totaler


Guilty as charged I drink 2 to 3 gal. a day


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 6, 2013)

I personally like mixing cranberry juice with Sprite/7-Up.


----------



## crushing (Nov 6, 2013)

Usually I don't put bourbon in my coffee.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 6, 2013)

Non alcoholic drink? What is that?
Actually I'm a green tea man. Not so much for the taste but for the health benefits. I also recently bought a single cup Keurig coffee maker and have been drinking 'Newmans Own' bold coffee. I like the taste.


----------



## Takai (Nov 6, 2013)

I do not drink outside of my home...and even then not much. A fifth of rum usually lasts well over a year in this household. (And that is with more than one adult imbibing)


----------



## Big Don (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't drink at home. I don't know why, it just feels wrong. So, the only time I drink is when I go out. After work and karate class, I'm too lazy to go out. I drink maybe two or three times a year and I generally get carried away, and later, carried out... No, I don't limit my drinking for Self defense reasons. I used to be a morose drunk, then I went through several years of being a belligerent drunk, now, on the rare occasions when I tie one one, I am a happy drunk. The only people I talk to in bars are bartenders and the people I came with. I'm not there to be social, or chase tail, I'm there to drink.
Shake a shot of Kahlua with some orange juice and love it.


----------



## Zero (Nov 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> I'm a fan of unsweetened iced tea and also like the Arnold Palmer, although that's what my teenagers typically drink.
> 
> I'm a fan of ginger beer with lime.
> 
> We did a Harry Potter marathon one weekend with the kids, and I made butter beer.  Basically, it was just creme soda, and I took heavy whipping cream and sugar and whipped it until it got just a little thick, but not thick enough to set.  That made the foam at the top of the "beer".  Very sweet, but the kids loved it.


That I would like to try, for some reason have always been a creme soda fan.


----------



## Zero (Nov 7, 2013)

I guess I'm kinda like Ballen, I can be given some wines or spirits over Christmas or for some event and a year later they're still in the drinks cabinet - I end up sometimes giving them away to people who move into the street as a welcome etc or any reason.  I like to drink a bit but am never really drawn to the stuff these days, am just as happy by the bar drinking a coke when others are on the hard stuff.   And SD reasons when I am out always come to mind.  Unless a major event, even at home with pals I limit things, sometimes I think, shoot what happens if I needed to drive the car now to ER/A&E, etc.

I got quite partial at a beach resort to what they call clubacolada - non-alcholic pina colada (I like it by the pool on a hot day):

2 ounces unsweetened pineapple juice
1  ounce cream of coconut
1/2 cup ice
blend.
Apparently some add some condensed milk but I don't have a real sweet tooth so haven't gone for that.  The drink is a little rich/thick after a few but 2 or 3 chilled ones is decent enough.

For very hot day, virgin long island ice tea also a big-time winner, you can drink truck loads of the stuff.


----------



## geezer (Nov 10, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I limit my intake simply because I don't like how alcohol makes me feel. I know that's weird, but it's true.
> It certainly makes me an excellent designated driver, and as you point out, sobriety can be a useful self defense tool when applied against a drunken tool.
> I like screwdrivers, though I prefer them mixed weak and I often order plain orange juice.
> When we're in Mexico, I like frozen drinks for the beach, because it's HOT. Strawberry daiquiris, Sex on the Beach, etc. But I order most of them as 'virgin' drinks.



For me, _what the Dog said_. Word for word.

In high school I was an under-age binge-drinker. Drank myself unconscious once, almost died. I'm told that if the cops hadn't found me and gotten me to a hospital, I wouldn't have made it. Don't remember any of it except the hell I caught from my Dad later.

After reaching legal age I drank less and less.  And I really _don't_ like how it makes me feel. Now if I'm out with friends who are all drinking, I'll have a good Mexican beer with food. One. And that happens once every couple of months. Oh and one cup of alcoholic eggnog or a glass of wine when I'm at a party over the holidays.  

Other than that, I'm pretty much a home-body, so I really don't need a "mock-tail" to fit in. Coffee is what I drink the most!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2013)

The good book condones it, old people need an outlet and everything in moderation is key. Wine is fermented and good for you, sooo, I am guilty.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2013)

geezer said:


> Other than that, I'm pretty much a home-body, so I really don't need a "mock-tail" to fit in. Coffee is what I drink the most!



Do you think drinking a mock tail is about fitting in?  I like them because to me many are enjoyable to drink, especially when the drinks are made from scratch ingredients.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zero (Nov 11, 2013)

Carol said:


> Do you think drinking a mock tail is about fitting in?  I like them because to me many are enjoyable to drink, especially when the drinks are made from scratch ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Not sure if that was just back at Geezer. Generally and personally, I don't think so these days. I agree they can taste pretty good too (some in my view better than with alcohol). I'm past the stage of caring overly about peer (or environmental) pressure on that front and if it's a place you can't drink a pint of milk at the bar without getting a bottle over your head, then I probably won't be interested being there in any event. There are just too many cool places around to waste your time in some dump where everyone needs to be drinking the same thing (unless it's absinthe).


----------



## Carol (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm up for anyone adding their input, as I think the comment is interesting.  

I think there can be a perception that mocktails drinks are served mainly for appearance reasons -- and I think that perception can be held by the drinker and the establishment alike.    But the establishments that see mocktail drinks as something that can be very enjoyable are generally the establishments that serve the most interesting ones.  I was at one restaurant that made their own Clamato juice blend...tomato juice, fresh clam broth and a few seasonings.  I'd go back for the drink alone.


----------



## geezer (Nov 11, 2013)

Carol said:


> Do you think drinking a mock tail is about fitting in?  I like them because to me *many are enjoyable to drink*, especially when the drinks are made from scratch ingredients.



Heck, I'll buy that. But if they are enjoyable to drink, why call them a "mocktail"? That implies it's sort of trying to be like a cocktail. And, (OK now I'm going to reveal just how cheap I really am) why pay bar prices for a non-alcoholic drink. Just find a good juice bar or something!


----------



## Koshiki (Nov 11, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I limit my intake simply because I don't like how alcohol makes me feel. I know that's weird, but it's true.
> It certainly makes me an excellent designated driver, and as you point out, sobriety can be a useful self defense tool when applied against a drunken tool.



With you on this one. I love the feeling of being sober, really IN the world, so to speak. A good deal of alcohol can be... interesting, but anything between none and a good deal just makes me feel icky, restless, discontented and unclean.

There are VERY few people I'm comfortable being that defenseless around, both physically defenseless, and defensive in terms of verbal wit. Just not something I'm ok with.

Plus, alcohol turns you into a moron. Saturday some girl behind me at a concert fell over, decided digging her fingernails across my eye-lid was a good way to keep her balance, and then when I spun around to help her up, decided that any guy trying to put her on her feet needed some nice, bloody nail gouges across his throat. Try telling me she would have done ANY of that without teh booze-ahols... Don't think so. No public drink-ages for me, thanks much. I go for the ice-teas, Unsweetened, purty please!



Carol said:


> I was at one restaurant that made their own Clamato juice blend...tomato juice, fresh clam broth and a few seasonings.  I'd go back for the drink alone.


...I'll take your word for it. Anything with both Clam juice and tomato juice in it sounds like it was mixed to make sure I stay a good 500 feet away!


----------



## Zero (Nov 12, 2013)

Zack Cart said:


> ...I'll take your word for it. Anything with both Clam juice and tomato juice in it sounds like it was mixed to make sure I stay a good 500 feet away!


Yeah, I'm not sure whether to be interested or repulsed, not sure which side of the fence I'm on for that one.
Was it cold or a warm drink with the broth?  Don't think that could go down cold...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2013)

Always try the wierd combos. 
There's a place on Cozumel called Wet Wendy's that makes a cucumber & jalapeño margarita. This is not a combo that sounds good. But it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2013)

geezer said:


> Heck, I'll buy that. But if they are enjoyable to drink, why call them a "mocktail"? That implies it's sort of trying to be like a cocktail. And, (OK now I'm going to reveal just how cheap I really am) why pay bar prices for a non-alcoholic drink. Just find a good juice bar or something!



Many are indeed like cocktails.  A Virgin Mary for example is a Bloody Mary without the vodka, a virgin Pina Colada is a Pina Colada without the rum.   I don't think there is a juice bar anywhere in southern NH, but at the same time...I don't think the discussion needs to be limited to bars.   Most people make beverage decisions when going out to eat as well, and lots of restaurants have liquor licences, regardless of whether or not they have a dedicated bar area.

I don't think cheap is a primary reason why people go out.   Its cheaper to eat and drink at home.   I think people go out either for convenience, or for the experience of being out...the ambiance, the company of other people, etc.  There's a cigar bar near me that some of my friends like to go to.   I don't care for cigars myself, but I do enjoy a chance to meet up with my friends, particularly when a good entertainment act is booked for the evening.


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2013)

Zero said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure whether to be interested or repulsed, not sure which side of the fence I'm on for that one.
> Was it cold or a warm drink with the broth?  Don't think that could go down cold...



It was cold!  There is a mass-produced tomato juice drink called Clamato that I think is rather gross, but whatever the restaurant did was very good.

 I tried making my own with some tomato juice, bottled Bar Harbor clam broth, and a couple seasonings.  I got close, but not exact.  I think I need to go back for....research purposes


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2013)

geezer said:


> Heck, I'll buy that. But if they are enjoyable to drink, why call them a "mocktail"? That implies it's sort of trying to be like a cocktail. And, (OK now I'm going to reveal just how cheap I really am) why pay bar prices for a non-alcoholic drink. Just find a good juice bar or something!



How about because you're at a bar with friends? Should you leave and go find a juice bar?


----------



## Big Don (Nov 12, 2013)

A few words of advice:
Never, ever hand a bartender a credit card, tell him you don't want the same drink twice and to keep them coming...
That was a very interesting night...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2013)

That's the sort of thing you do at an All Inclusive resort, where you can dump any drink that's nasty, your room is walking distance from the bar, the nights are warm, in case you spend it sleeping by the pool, and the bar tab is $0.00.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 12, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> That's the sort of thing you do at an All Inclusive resort, where you can dump any drink that's nasty, your room is walking distance from the bar, the nights are warm, in case you spend it sleeping by the pool, and the bar tab is $0.00.





Bar tab: $258 it was memorable
having pulled the coil wire off my car before going in, the ride home, courtesy of AAA, Free... Don't drink and drive...
Oh, I requested shots and/or shooters, nasty was down before I had a chance to dump it...


----------



## Zero (Nov 13, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Bar tab: $258 it was memorable
> having pulled the coil wire off my car before going in, the ride home, courtesy of AAA, Free... Don't drink and drive...
> Oh, I requested shots and/or shooters, nasty was down before I had a chance to dump it...



Despite my previous comments, I don't know why, but a monster bar tab on booze seems acceptable (kinda) but one for mocktails still doesn't quite cut it...
$258 for straight coconut juice and cordials doesn't quite work optically (the optics pun was one I couldn't resist, very subtle if I do say so).


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2013)

But have you ever run up a monster bar tab drinking mocktails?  I haven't, even when I've been someplace for nearly the entire evening.  The times that I have imbibed, my tab has always been larger than the times I haven't.

Certainly if an establishment puts a hefty price on a juice drink, I may choose something simpler and cheaper but I can't remember doing that in recent memory.  Overall, I haven't yet gone in to sticker shock when I've been out drinking the all ages stuff.


----------



## fumoku (Dec 23, 2013)

thanks for all the information guys


----------

